# Using Shuttle Pro with Keyboard Maestro



## snapper (Apr 11, 2017)

I've just got a Contour Shuttle to use with Lightroom, and was a little disappointed with the functionality, esp changing settings when executing keystrokes.

We all know that in Lightroom you change modules using single keystrokes, eg d for develop and g for Library. What I wanted to do was also change the Shuttle settings at the same time so that the 15 buttons map to different functions in each module. My solution is to use Keyboard Maestro in conjunction with the ShuttlePro.

I came across this tip Tip: Use multiple short palettes to increase hotkey efficiency that shows a Shuttle key displaying a Keyboard Maestro palette group. I've created a Lightroom macro group in KM into which I've put two macros that change the Shuttle settings.

The big issue was that to change the Shuttle settings you need to access the system menu bar. I found a number of topics on doing this in KM, but the one that really helped was this one How to access the top menu (apple menu) bar?

I've had to use two macros, one for develop and one for the library, as the macro just uses simple down arrows to select the correct set of settings rather than any more sophisticated way of identifying the settings file. The Macros have numbers to sort them correctly, and the Shuttle setting sets are also named for easy identification. The final thing is to turn Shuttle notifications on so that you can see that the change has actually happened.

Some images to help the adventurous....

Lightroom macro palette group 



 
The palette group displayed after being triggered by the Shuttle - needs tidying, and we're referring to items 1 and 2 here 



 

The KM macro to access the system menu and change the Shuttle settings



 
The Shuttle system menu - the keystrokes in the above macro move down and return selects the require profile - this is the only part that needs customisation





The Shuttle settings - uses a macro that changes the module and then fires the KM palette group to display


----------



## baxterbradford (Apr 12, 2017)

This sounds very interesting and several leagues above where I normally bat! It ought to greatly enhance the functionality and usability of the Contour Shuttle. I've not used (or licensed) Keyboard Maestro but there may well be merit in me doing so, if it expands use of the Shuttle. 
I've still got to work out if there are keystrokes to select the things like presets I normally use to make this worthwhile and so I do use Shuttle extensively. Don't want to throw more money at this cause if I won't use it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice workaround, thanks for sharing!

No Lightroom shortcuts for presets Baxter, but if you always have the UI set up the same way, you could probably use keyboard maestro to mouse-click in a specific location of the presets panel, and trigger than KM macro from the Shuttle.


----------



## baxterbradford (Apr 12, 2017)

That may well work Victoria, I don't intend using on laptop & everything else is standardised. Need to establish how many functions I really need & 'nice to haves' before heading down this route. Long time since I've done programming/scripting, so rustiness & unfamiliarity of commands/protocols will add to the time needed to implement.


----------

